# My pigeons (0_0)



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 








Thank you .... 
Your brother
صهيل الاصيل 
Saudi Arabia-Abha​


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Really BEAUTIFUL birds!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They are such beautiful and unusual birds. I love the feathers on their legs. They look like they're wearing white pantaloons.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*See Them Live*



Garye said:


> They are such beautiful and unusual birds. I love the feathers on their legs. They look like they're wearing white pantaloons.


 Hi GARYE, In DECEMBER 7-8 there is a all breeds pigeon show held in Sturbridge,Mass. You just may see these live at this show as it is one of the bigger shows on the east coast.If you want more information on this show you can contact Bob Perkins 781-337-1901 or [email protected] .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thank you for posting the photographs of your birds. They are beautiful. The red bar and the blue bar look like photos I have seen of Taqlaji pigeons. Is that what they are?

Margarret


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Love how the one in the bottom photo seems to be smiling and the ones in the third look like they have grease style hair doos!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What lovely and interesting-looking pigeons. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely birds....and that leg and feet feathering is just awesome!


----------



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

*reply*

nice lahors, is the top pic, an ice pigeon?


----------

